# Recording with Treble Booster and Attenuator



## canrockonthisthing (Mar 16, 2007)

I like classic Rock tones. (Led Zeppelin Lemon Song, Black Sabbath early)

The plan is: Treble Booster (Beano?) into my 100W Marshall and attenuator (Weber?) between poweramp and 12x4 cab.

Would it work? 
Yes, I use P90...

Any input is welcome!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

canrockonthisthing said:


> I like classic Rock tones. (Led Zeppelin Lemon Song, Black Sabbath early)
> 
> The plan is: Treble Booster (Beano?) into my 100W Marshall and attenuator (Weber?) between poweramp and 12x4 cab.
> 
> ...


Why not. It's nice to push the speakers by cranking up the amp, but sometimes we don't have that luxury.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is an old trick you might want to try:

Set up your head and cabinet in different booths (you will obviously need a long speaker cable to do this).

Mic the speaker cabinet and room as you normally would to get the sound you are after. 

Mic the tubes (yes, the tubes) on the back of your head onto a seperate track. If you listen to the tube track sperately, it doesn't sound like much, but when you mix it in with your cabinet tone just right, your sound will reek of ozone.

The louder the amp the better the 'tube' sound, but a power soak can be used if needed.

You won't be able to reproduce this tone live though.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Hell yeah! This is how i run my NMV plexi clone and my Laney AOR pro tube. Full outbaby! 

p.s- the hotplate is really nice. bright and low switches to compensate for tone changes.


----------

